# Overnight at Goldschmitt



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

Anyone stayed overnight at Goldschmitt in Walldurn?
If so is it far from the town and is the town worth a visit?
I am having some work done there December 14th and would like to know if there would be a Xmas market on.
We then thought we would visit Heidelberg.
Any feed back appreciated.
Regards
Mashy


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

no problem to stay overnight at Goldschmitt. However, the site is close to a busy road. Walldürn also offers an official "stellplatz" with sanitary station and 4 hookup points, this is more quiet and closer to the town centre. Located at a sports and leisure centre called "Auerberg-Zentrum", Montereau-Allee.

About the town itself: It is quite nice, but I was not too impressed. Not a "must see".

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## monkton (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello Marshy. I cannot help you from personal experience but I do know that SaddleTramp (member here) used Goldschmitt at Walldurn back in 2008. Might be worth sending a PM. I recall the info he gave me in October 08 that the service centre is some way from the town. He hired a car from Goldschmitt for something like 15 euro for the day, so as to visit the local town. Goldschmitt also have on-site overnight facilities with water/electricity (at a rate of something like 50 cents per hour) for client use. I have yet to get organised with Goldschmitt's myself for auto-levelling, etc., so would be very interested in how you get on. Certainly SaddleTramp reported very highly on them in several PM's to me. Hope that this helps.


----------



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

*Germany Touring*


Thank you Monkton & Boff
I appreciate your comments.
I will PM Saddletramp as suggested.
I am going to Goldschmitt for air suspension on my twin axle Hobby so I will let you know how it goes.
Regards
Mashy


----------

